# Thanks



## griz.droidx (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm not sure if this is the place but even though I've been on the sgs3 for a while now, the X which I think is built like a tank (I'm sure some of you remember that story) gets used from time to time for games and what not. As soon as I'm able to get a miceoSD card for it and perhaps a new battery (not necessary it holds charge well for its age) I'm going to start using it again regularly. For a ton of stuff. 
I wanted to say thanks to the devs and the community for continuing development for this great device. It may not be a bad ass new phone but can serve many duties well like music player, remote, game device and maybe navigation.

I do have one question though. I haven't searched I apologize in advance for that but I took the 16GB and put in into my sgs3 I'd like to have a new 32 for it but until that time can I repartition to put the sd card stuffing the internal? Just wondering. I know it will still boot. Wizard's MIUI but I'm not sure what else I can do. I haven't tried much only a few games like free cell.

I like to install a more up to date rom like liquid or the vortex liberty open rom.

Thanks for everything in advance and again for continuing development.

sent from a slim'd sgs3


----------

